# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  قبولی  رشته های خوب در دانشگاه های درجه ۳

## pegahmht

سلام
لطفن هر کی میدونه پاسخ بده 
برای یکی از دوستانم میخوام

دانشگاه های درجه پایین مثل زابل و زاهدان 
برای رشته تغذیه حدود چ رتبه ای میخواد
منطقه ۱ میشه با ۷۰۰۰ قبول شد؟
لطفن لینک سایت  ندید
اگر مطلع هستید ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط pegahmht


سلام
لطفن هر کی میدونه پاسخ بده 
برای یکی از دوستانم میخوام

دانشگاه های درجه پایین مثل زابل و زاهدان 
برای رشته تغذیه حدود چ رتبه ای میخواد
منطقه ۱ میشه با ۷۰۰۰ قبول شد؟
لطفن لینک سایت  ندید
اگر مطلع هستید ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید


توی این وبلاگ بپرس کارنامه حدود اخر رشته ودانشگاه مورد نظر رو برایت قرار می ده 
کارنامه درخواستی خود از کنکور 98 را اینجا بخواهید! :: کنکور 100*

----------

